# save the rod!!!! kayak re-entry



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

well i dropped my rod , wasnt going to leave it so i jumped in to be a hero to the rescue ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNzaizHZ ... e=youtu.be

first time ive had to get back into a kayak . didnt do too bad i reken lol even tho im a fat ass .


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lincoln

Thanks for posting your mistake and re-entry. Not quite copy book, as you are meant to make it the first time. In bad conditions and cold water, if you fail the first, you have a lower chance on the second attempt.

I suggest you practice until you can do it very easily in any conditions.






Get practising. And thanks for having the courage to post ... you may encourage some others to practise too.

trev


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

Its good to post mistakes because maybe...... just maybe other people learn from it ( and get a laugh lol )


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

It's great to get these vids Linx. Appreciate the sharing. As a B plan, You could have always just swum the yak to the shore. It is definitely worth practicing. In the ACT in winter K1 is absolutely right. Cold will be a factor.

Have you thought through the PFD thing? Mine has front pockets where I keep pliers, braid scissors, glasses, camera, PLB. That way it has become an essential piece of my fishing gear, not just a flotation device. the PFD helps the initial remount, but adds a layer that you have to clear as you pull in to the yak.

Your flexibility and strength is going to work well with whatever remount system you settle on! (No fat arse at all!)


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes i took the pfd off to dive down to get the rod...im not silly enough not to wear one


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

linx said:


> Yes i took the pfd off to dive down to get the rod...im not silly enough not to wear one


Ah! Paul has it right. Obvious when you think about it. :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

linx said:


> Yes I took the pfd off to dive down to get the rod...I'm not silly enough to not wear one


I wish that all others had your resolve on this issue, and of course, as Paul (Occy) said, it is THE # 1 survival piece of equipment when the poop hits the fan. We have seen a number of people out kayaking up to 1.5 km offshore at Scarby in the past year not wearing a PFD. Some of these were AKFF'ers.

God protect them. But there will be another tragedy, while the thinking prevails that 'It cannot happen to me.'

trev


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahhh classic Linx, reminds me of a time I was trolling along in my outfitter and the biggest Dunny Budgie you ever saw I mean it was HUGE, landed on the back of my hand that was holding my brand new rod and reel $250 bucks worth, anyway it frightened the shit out of me :lol: and I shook my hand out instinctively and at the same time threw the combo into the water, I was watching it sink to the bottom and before I had time to think I dived overboard and caught it before It went out of sight.
My missus who was up front didn't have any idea what was going on (she just heard the splash).
Climbed back in using the "Beached seal re-entry" no worries, we pissed ourselves laughing. looking at your vid shows just how bloody stable Hobies are.
Now you'll have too strip that reel down.
So how did the rod end up in the water?


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

cast it out to start trolling then held the reel handle while i changed direction lol ( dumb idea ) got snagged n fell out of my grasp ....... alot of curse words were said b4 i found it again lol


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

indiedog said:


> For a first timer Linc you did pretty well, good on you for posting. I've got 3 words for you though. PFD, PFD, PFD. They make total sense and I wouldn't go out without mine.
> 
> The sound on your video is great. What camera was that?


Its a HDC-HS-700 in a water proof enclosure and mount i made ( look in DIY to see it )


----------

